# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of November 2004

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Task for this month:

Catch a duck

----------


## Kaniaz

That's a good task, with what I'm sure will be some pretty darned instresting reports.

----------


## Haz

What if (by coincidence) you cateched a duck in a normal dream?

----------


## Kaniaz

Then maybe, just maybe, you'd report that (if you didn't have a lucid one).

----------


## Damascus

then you need to stop thinking about catching ducks.

good idea seeker, although catching a duck wasnt what i had in mind (i actually thought the paris hilton idea was better)

nah seriously, very strange and random, cool!

----------


## Reala

My DG turned me into a duck and caught me last night, does that count?

----------


## Alaurast78

My conversation with seeker in instant messanger about catching a duck... haha someone needs to try already!!!  

seeker:  Nobody has caught a duck yet

alaurast78: umm i dont know what you mean and im kinda afraid to ask

seeker: I posted something in lucid experiences

seeker: a task to perform and report back on

alaurast78: cool i will have to check it out hehe

alaurast78: hehe reading it now... good idea should be funny

seeker: I've heard that when you catch a duck, if yo stick your thumb up it's butt, it cannot quack!

alaurast78: haha i dont think i would want to try 

alaurast78:  ::rolllaugh::  

seeker: maybe in a LD

alaurast78: let me know what happens when you try lol

----------


## nerve

oh oh...next time do throwing up...it's cool

----------


## Placebo

Ah, only found this now  ::D: 
Alright - I'm having no success with LD's at the moment, but I'll give it a shot

----------


## Haz

So I take it no-one has caught one yet? Who has attempted it so far?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I will try tonight.

(sorry Seeker, JUST saw this thread. thanx Placebo)

----------


## nina

Hey, I just saw this thread too hehe. What a fun idea...catching a duck. Hopefully now that I am feeling better my week-long dry spell will be over!! I'll definitely try this when I can.   ::lol::

----------


## whoeverwearevox

YES!!! TASKS!!!!!


I'm gonna catch the bestest duck you ever sawed!!!   ::banana::  

WOOOOOO!!!! [size=24]WHO'S GOIN DUCK HUNTIN?!?!?!?!



[size=18]_VOX'S GOIN DUCK HUNTIN!!!!!_

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana:: 

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Seeker

Well, at least I dreamed about ducks.  Not lucidly and I didn't catch any, but hey, I'm on track anyway!

----------


## Placebo

I'm getting so frustrated... I'm getting absolutely *NO* lucid dreams lately!!!   :Mad:   :Mad:  
That'll teach me to 'go on holiday'   ::roll::

----------


## Truthbearer

Just saw this thread too....maybe we should make this task of the month, as it will probably take that long for about 3-5 people to try it apparently...hopefully more though...

I'll get on it, but my sleep schedule is kind of fucked up right now due to me working night shift, so I haven't LD'ed in almost 2 weeks  ::cry::

----------


## Seeker

Agreed, task of the month it is!

----------


## Regalecus

I had an LD
i saw a duck

But i didnt even remembered this thread! dammit! my sub was trying to help me accomplish this task and my stupid consc forgot to!

but anyway, im on the right track i think
and having more time to try makes it easier, so thx truthbutter

----------


## whoeverwearevox

i have a feeling i had an LD a couple nights ago, and i remember a dream still (dunno if i made the term up or not) with a duck in it. (a dream still is like a memory of a dream but it's like a photo, dunno what your doing, you just see what is in one scene)

My Recall has *Sucked* these past few days.


Vox  ::fro:: 


gonna go take a nap and see how that works out....

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by Regalecus_
> *and having more time to try makes it easier, so thx truthbutter*



See? I told you guys newbs wouldn't believe I'm not butter  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

Well bugger!  I MILDed this morning and found myself in a southern swamp.  Kind of looked like southern Louisiana.

Anyway, I was just floating along with my eyes above the water, just like the rest of the 'Gators floating around me.  I looked, but couldn't find any ducks.

Maybe the alligators ate them all before I got there?  =P

----------


## Torcher

Having never dreamt of a duck, which I understand to be the first necessity of the completing of this task, I therefore must admit that this quest will be quite trying on my part. Alas should I fail, but I will try my best. Should I dream of a goose perhaps, or say, a penguin (even better maybe  :Exclaim:  ) would the success of this task still be claimed by the dreamer? Or is the duck mandatory? If so, I begrudgingly accept - and with furrowed brow. 
-Torch

----------


## Placebo

I had a very unstable, short movie LD (wake induced with HILD). Didn't go well, because the pain in my shoulder caused too much distraction (I went wakeboarding again...)

Anyway, I was supposedly Wil'e Coyote ... and I was chasing a duck
And my feet were moving fast, like the roadrunner

I didn't see the duck get caught though  :tongue2:  ... the dream ended too soon

----------


## nightowl

it looks like this is going to take a while  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well, no ducks yet, but I DID manage to transform into Jodie Foster, just before getting raped by a shark.

Mmmmmm, scaley.  ::?:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Well, no ducks yet, but I DID manage to transform into Jodie Foster, just before getting raped by a shark.
> 
> Mmmmmm, scaley.*



You're wierd, you know that, right?   ::wink::

----------


## Xisdence

Can sharks actualy rape things  ::shock::  

Seeker im going to catch a duck tonight, then make friends with it..have a fmaily with it and then eat the kids.....yes...thats good!!

----------


## Seeker

Hey!  I like Jodie Foster!  She and I are almost the same age!

Anyway, WILDed this morning, spent some time looking in the parking lot of a Taco Bell, still no duck!  Man, this is more difficult than I thought!

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Hey!  I like Jodie Foster!  She and I are almost the same age!
> 
> Anyway, WILDed this morning, spent some time looking in the parking lot of a Taco Bell, still no duck!  Man, this is more difficult than I thought!*



I never knew a duck could be so much trouble  :tongue2:  

Might aswell make it task of the year  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

WOOOHOOO I SOOOOOOOO got a duck!!! yey for me.   ::D: 

This morning I was LDing (yey 2 week long dry spell over!) and I found myself in front of a door and when I pushed the door open there were about a million baby ducklings everywhere in this huge barn-like facility. I remember thinking, ok I gotta catch a duck. But these things were so yellow and fuzzy and soft and cute it was so easy. I just knelt down and they all came quacking around me and starting to jump at me and swarm. I picked one up and looked at it really closely. It was at that time it began to speak to me...it sounded exactly like that little baby duck from the Tom and Jerry cartoons if anyone knows what I'm talking about.  ::shock::  I don't really remember what it said though b/c after this LD I went back to bed for a few hours and forgot most of it.  It was the cutest damn thing ever, really. I wanted to go all out and jump on some crazy duck but just didn't turn out that way. haha, oh well...I'll stick with the cutie pie ducklings.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> * It was at that time it began to speak to me...it sounded exactly like that little baby duck from the Tom and Jerry cartoons if anyone knows what I'm talking about.*



WOOOT!!! Congrats.  I remember that duck!  http://www.bcdb.com/bcdb/cartoon.cgi?film=...rted%20Duckling

----------


## Placebo

Congrats nina!
Seems like it was quite easy, to get your hands on it ...
I expected a bit of a chase (which is probably why I'd have struggled  :tongue2: )

----------


## Xisdence

Nina thats awsome!!!
Is there like a prize Seeker, as this is seeming to be the hard challenge.

Hehe, fuzzy and cute ey, i can just imagine one of them growing realy big then like getting a devil voice and wanting to bite your head off, probally in my ld anyway. Good job ey   ::D:

----------


## Truthbearer

Great job Nina!!!!

Yeah...a bit anticlimatic, but still got the job done. If I ever get the chance to try this I want it to be a great chase across the sky...both the duck and I flying at full speed until I finally catch him using the zoom method or something...that would be so sweet!

*crosses his fingers and hopes for tonight*

----------


## Seeker

Grr.... Snakes, Lizards, and Salamanders last night, but still no ducks!

----------


## Haz

SHIT! 
I had an LD last night with quite good control (for once  :tongue2: ) and I forgot all about this thread!!
 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Truthbearer

I had a low level one yesterday, in which I became lucid and didn't know what to do. Then I remembered this thread...so I looked around and there were a bunch of animals, but no ducks...so I kept trying to morph one of them into a duck or just summon a duck but I was unable too...then the dream faded  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

WOOT!   ::yddd::  finally caught one!

Found myself half lucid outside my garage.  It was dark and a shadowy man was walking away from me.  I called out fo him to tell me who he was, but he just kept walking away slowly and in silence.  I realized that this was an "Ally".  All of you that have read Carlos Castaneda will know what I am talking about.  I jumped him and held him until he gave me power.  At that point, I becam fully lucid.

You wonder what this has to do with the duck?

I knew that I needed to find a duck and since it was dark and that it was going to be very difficult.  I therefore caused a sunrise and began walking up the road looking for a duck.  Any kind of duck. 

I cannot summon things worth crap, so I knew I would have to find one.  We have a ver large mailbox, you know, the kind that you can fit packages into.  I looked into ours, it had a few packages and letters, and running around each of them was a baby duck.  He was yellow with a black stripes around his eyes.

I quickly reached in and grabbed him.  Finally!  A Duck for me!

As I pulled him out and took a closer look, I noticed that instead of having duck feet, he had feet more like a Gecko.  Long toes with suction cups on them.  He could sit on my shoulder, hang on the front of my t-shirt or hang on the side of a tree.  Strange duck.

But hey, he looked like a duck and quacked like a duck.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nope, doesn't count Seeker.

Gecko-ducks don't count.  :tongue2:

----------


## Umbrasquall

> _Originally posted by Dictionary.com_
> *Any of various wild or domesticated swimming birds of the family Anatidae, characteristically having a broad, flat bill, short legs, and webbed feet.*



Hmmm... webbed feet... Seems as if you are out of luck Seeker.   ::lol::

----------


## Placebo

Yeah.. geckos dont count  :tongue2: 

I had a great lucid dream last night, but I was so blown away by the beauty of the scene, that I didn't care about finding ducks...   ::roll::

----------


## Truthbearer

well, I guess we can let it slide...I mean it was a duck when he caught it!

P.S. How come everyone seems to be catching the baby ducks...go for the big ones! Make it tough on yourself!

----------


## Seeker

Hey, looked like a duck, quacked like a duck!  It was a duck, maybe a mutant, but a duck!  Im claiming this one  ::D:

----------

